# The Merry Widow



## aimee

Another way to enjoy the music from Franz Lehár's operetta 'The Merry Widow'

The plot summary can be found here:
http://national.ballet.ca/pdf/education/BalletNotes/Merry_Widow_note.pdf

by the National Ballet of Canada
& the Orchestra of the National Ballet of Canada, Ermanno Florio (conductor)

Act 1





Act 2: 



Act 3:


----------



## perempe

i saw it in Budapest last week. next thursday i'm going to see The Taming of the Shrew.


----------

